# Filter for a 22 long



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Would a xp1 be to powerful for a 22long planted tank. I am also going to have a inline reactor if it makes a difference.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope. On my 22gal long I use an eheim 2236 which puts out much more flow than the xp1 and I'm happy with it. I have an xp2 on a regular 20gal and I like it


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I would say it's not too powerful because you can set the outflow control valve to the your desire water flow. I've ran an XP1 on a 10 gallon before...yes, a 10 gallon . Work out fine for me. Just ensure the outflow valve is dialed down...otherwise you'll have quite the whirlpool in your tank. In addition, I believe the xP1 comes with a spray bar which helps displace the outflow of water.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I had a fluval 204 canister filter and a sponge filter on my 22 gallon long. It was perfect. Kept my water clean and clear


----------

